# 6 weeks and clear blue still saying 2-3 weeks



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Im panicking as im addicted lately to clearblues and it doesnt seem to want to go past 2-3 weeks (clearblue weeks estimator tests) and i keep thinking somethings wrong as by now when pregnant with my daughter the test showed 3+ by now, should it be showing by now?


----------

